# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Rodine platnene pelene u DJH

## barakuda

Jutros sam vas gledala, prilog je bio odlican, a pelene predivne!!! :D 
Btw, gdje se vase pelene mogu kupiti, kad dodjem u HR??

----------


## emily

Kada budes u Zagrebu, nazovi 6177-500 i tamo ces sve saznati
pelene ce se prodavati 2 dana u tjednu
bit ce uskoro objavljeno na forumu i portalu

----------


## barakuda

Ok, bas su me osvojile!!

----------


## vimmerby

pelene su diiivne!

sad sam još više   :Sad:   jer ne mogu u Zg. ali doći ću ja jednog dana! 

cure baš ste bile super! 

a mala slatka manekenka...

----------


## tiskar32

gledala i ja prilog o pelenama ali i onaj  o potpomognutoj oplodnji,bravo cure.
Vidim da ćemo info o pelenama dobit uskoro-hvala
Od kada RODA postoji žene konačno mogu biti informirane o svemu i sve informacije dobiti na jednom mjestu,nije ni čudo da vas baš ne vole  :? doktori i sestre,valjda mi žene previše filozofiramo   :Laughing:   kad smo upućene a tko smo mi da kažemo što hoćemo,želimo i znamo.  :Laughing:

----------


## Irchi

Pelene su predivne, još su primavljivije kad ih vidiš u onako velikom broju na istom mjestu   :Mljac:  .
I čini mi se da je RODA ubacila u petu brzinu u zadnje vrijeme. Bravo!

----------


## aries24

ja čekam ju bi to   :Cekam:

----------


## Panonski mornar

pelene su   :Heart:   nadam se da će moći kupiti i ljudi koji ne žive u Zagrebu.

----------


## emily

hoce, moci ce ih nabaviti i oni koji ne zive u Zg  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

> ja čekam ju bi to

----------


## Amalthea

Ja sam snimila oba priloga, stavljam na youtube uskoro   :Smile:

----------


## makita

> Ja sam snimila oba priloga, stavljam na youtube uskoro


JUHUUUUU :D 
JUBITU -taj naziv je postao popularan, tribali bi zauzet domenu i Udruga počet živit od toga

----------


## aries24

neke domene već su zauzete   :Wink:

----------


## aries24

http://www.jubito.com/

----------


## rvukovi2

Evo i linka na prilog o Rodinoj pusi  :Smile: )

http://<br />
http://www.youtube.co...?v=CHaM4rH97v0

----------


## makka

The url contained a malformed video id.

----------


## Riana

> The url contained a malformed video id.


  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## leonisa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHaM4rH97v0

ostalo je url u linku

----------


## Riana

vidla!

super je   :Heart:  
a bebač...
a pelenice....
 :Love:

----------


## makka

Super!  :D .

----------


## aries24

:Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Riana

a i etikete su baš slatke  :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

Odlican prilog, bravo Ines i Majo!

----------


## Prihonja

> Kada budes u Zagrebu, nazovi 6177-500 i tamo ces sve saznati
> pelene ce se prodavati 2 dana u tjednu
> bit ce uskoro objavljeno na forumu i portalu


 :D  :D  :D jedva čekamo....

----------


## bauba

Pohvale za prilog. Kratko i jasno.   :Heart:

----------

